# Duyuru > Gündem >  Yargıda sincan depremi

## bozok

*Yargıda sincan depremi* 

*31.07.2009 / VATAN GZT.*



*Sincan 1. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi hakimi Osman Kaçmaz Adalet Bakanlığı'nın gönderdiği müfettişlerle ilgili suç duyurusunda bulundu.* 


Gül ve Erdoğan hakkındaki kararları nedeniyle gündeme gelen hakim Kaçmaz, yasa dışı dinlendiğini ve bu delillerle kendisinin suçlanmaya çalışıldığını öne sürerek suç duyurusunda bulundu.

Sincan 1. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi hakimi Osman Kaçmaz Adalet Bakanlığı'nın gönderdiği müfettişlerle ilgili suç duyurusunda bulundu. 

Cumhurbaşkanı Gül ve ve Başbakan Tayyip Erdoğan hakkında verdiği kararlarla gündeme gelen Kaçmaz, izinde iken mahkemeye Adalet Bakanlığı'ndan gelen üç müfettiş tarafından baskın düzenlenmişti. 

Bakanlık yetkilileri, *"Rutin işlem"* yorumunu yaparken hakim Kaçmaz, rutin teftişlerini geçen yıl geçirdiklerini kaydederek,* 'Yapılan teftişin normal olmadığını'* öne sürmüştü.


İzinden dönen Kaçmaz, *"Yasa dışı delil oluşturulmaya çalışılıyor"* iddiasıyla iki suç duyurusunda bulundu. Kaçmaz, biri HSYK'ya diğeri Adalet Bakanlığı Teftiş Kurulu'na olmak üzere iki suç duyurusunda bulundu. 
Kaçmaz suç duyurusunda *"Ne şekilde elde edildiği bilinmeyen telefon kayıtları"* CMK'ya aykırı olarak tanıklara sorulduğunu ifade etti. 


*ODASINA JAMMER KOYAN HAKİM*

Sincan 1.Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi Hakimi Osman Kaçmaz odasına Başbakan, Cumhurbaşkanı ve Genelkurmay Başkanı gibi insanların korunmasında kullanılan jammer cihazı koydurtmuştu. Kaçmaz konuyla ilgili *"Herkes biliyor ki herkes dinleniyor. Ama kim tarafından dinlendiğimiz konusunda şüphemiz var. Yani yasal dinleme değil tabiki"* Hakim Kaçmaz *"şüpheleriniz mi var dinlendiğinize dair"* sorusuna* "Kesinlikle, mesela bakın Ergenekon davasına bakan hakimimiz bile öyle demedi mi?"* diye konuşmuştu.


...

----------

